# wifi router needed. 5k limit.



## paul.rohit (Sep 7, 2014)

im new to wifi and want to set up my own wifi connection.

1) i live in kolkata with my parents and sister
2) i have a cable broadband connection (alliance 2mbps)
3) i live in 3bhk a flat
4) want to use it for my laptop and 3 mobile phones (with 2 of us used to 3g speeds and one of us using 2g)
5) i dont want any loss of signal strength and want to be able to password protect access to the wifi
6) i want the router to not be the usual ugly ones

please suggest a good, future proof router under 5k which will not be a bottleneck if i want to upgrade my broadband connection in the morning or want other features( direct usb download, printer and file sharing etc) 

is this a good one :
TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND 300 Mbps Ultimate Wireless N Gigabit Router - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 7, 2014)

Pick any Asus or TP-Link with DD-WRT support!

Asus RT-N12HP High Power Wireless-N300 3-in-1 AP/Range Extender - Asus : Flipkart.com

Asus RT-N15U Wireless-N300 Gigabit Router - Asus : Flipkart.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2014)

then get a w8968 v2 from local market/nearest tp-link distributor( Regional Distributors - Welcome to TP-LINK )which has 3g usb modem support along with adsl connection support(broadband through telephone wire) & replace its antennas with these ones to further boost range if you need it.

Amazon.in: Buy TP-Link TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna Online at Low Prices in India | TP-Link Reviews & Ratings

i suggest you to drop direct usb downloading because though it may sound very simple & effective option,in reality making it work correctly is simply not worth the effort.

P.S.i am requesting mods to move this thread to networking section.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 7, 2014)

^ +1 to this


----------

